# Would you live in Miami, FL?



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

Cant deal without real seasons, and the city is too small for my tastes. If I had the money, I would consider a condo for short stays, though.


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes......definately my favorite US city. I plan to someday, (but will probably go with Davie or one of the other nearby burbs.) I couldnt afford to live in Coral Gables and would have to own my own house, (I cannot live in a condo or apartment.)


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

Would I live in Miami?

of course!!!!! for these reasons

1. I have alot of family there
2. The Weather
3. The Women

thats all!!!! but no. 2 and especially 3 are big reasons I would make the move!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Cant deal without real seasons, and the city is too small for my tastes. If I had the money, I would consider a condo for short stays, though.



Its pretty sizable IMO. Its like 5 million, which is pretty big.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

si, yes i would move to miami I now live in Tampa(how do i change my location thing on my profile?), but if i could, i would leave to miami!


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> Its pretty sizable IMO. Its like 5 million, which is pretty big.


Yeah, much more population than Atlanta.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

the more reason I would not live in Miami


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

Blink182 said:


> Yeah, much more population than Atlanta.


I think Atlanta has about 5 million or close to it in the metro area.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

5 million people in a US-style metro isn't very big, and the city itself does not have a "big" feel to it, at least in my opinion. But my take on cities is probably a bit different than most people's: once you live in Tokyo for four years, a place like Miami seems quite small.


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Well. If there was no chance of living somewhere else, yes. I would.
Definitely not the city I would pick first though.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Why do people care so much about the population?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> Why do people care so much about the population?


i know, who cares if the metro is 1 or 20 million? as long as its not in the middle of nowhere


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

scguy said:


> I think Atlanta has about 5 million or close to it in the metro area.


No. It's around 4's million in Atlanta right now.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

no its 124 billion


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Aquamadoor said:


> no its 124 billion


Shut up.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

it's getting more fabulous by the minute. It is Wallpaper* magazine's hottest city on the planet, after all.


----------



## mystad (Oct 10, 2002)

God... Wallpaper*? I used to read that in the late 1990's. I didn't know it was still around.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Miami has some of the most soulless suburbs ever created by man. An endless grid of subdivisions. Take a look at these satalite photos:

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=26.092186,-80.268860&spn=0.260925,0.341263&t=k&hl=en
http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=26.165829,-80.220108&spn=0.130463,0.170631&t=k&hl=en

Browse around a bit up there. Prepare to weep.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Shawn said:


> 5 million people in a US-style metro isn't very big, and the city itself does not have a "big" feel to it, at least in my opinion. But my take on cities is probably a bit different than most people's: once you live in Tokyo for four years, a place like Miami seems quite small.


lol, well if thats what we are comparing it too!


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

If Miami is a humid as I think it is I wouldn't live there.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

big YES


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

asohn said:


> Miami has some of the most soulless suburbs ever created by man. An endless grid of subdivisions. Take a look at these satalite photos:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=26.092186,-80.268860&spn=0.260925,0.341263&t=k&hl=en
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=26.165829,-80.220108&spn=0.130463,0.170631&t=k&hl=en
> ...


Those maps are showing Broward and Palm Beach counties. Yes there is some nasty suburban sprawl there but then again, name one US city that doesn't have the exact same thing?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

dave8721 said:


> Those maps are showing Broward and Palm Beach counties. Yes there is some nasty suburban sprawl there but then again, name one US city that doesn't have the exact same thing?


New York, Boston, Washington, Philadelphia, and many others don't have anything that resmebles that. This is sprawl at its worst.


----------

